# Official playoff prep thread



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Might as well do it. Wins against Minny and Sacremento has me believing that barring injuries or trades by some other eastern teams, we have a very real chance to make the playoffs. 

Tonight, bulls win, 25-23 7th seed. 
Magic win 29-24. 6th seed. 
Wizards lose 30-23 5th seed. 
Boston DNP 26-26 8th seed. 
Indy DNP 24-26. 1 game out of the 8th spot. 
NJ lost big time. 22-31. 
Toronto DNP 21-31. 

Lets talk it up!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bam!

Jinxed. 


 


(not that I believe in 'em)


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Isn't it nice though to actually keep up on other scores again. I haven't done that since the 94-95 season when the Bulls were fighting for playoff positioning.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsAttitude</b>!
> Isn't it nice though to actually keep up on other scores again. I haven't done that since the 94-95 season when the Bulls were fighting for playoff positioning.


It sure is! 

Normally we are talking about the trade deadline and the draft! 

I forgot what it was like to talk playoffs. 

GB, you may be right. lol. Let's hope not.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Bam!
> 
> Jinxed.
> ...


I think a jinx is what Bernie Mac did to the Cubs in Game 6 of the NLCS singing "Take me out to the ballgame"


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I think a jinx is what Bernie Mac did to the Cubs in Game 6 of the NLCS singing "Take me out to the ballgame"


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

hey TBF, isn't Boston the #3 seed because they lead the (pathetic) Atlantic Division?

edit: nevermind. I didn't realize that Philly had the same record. Both those teams have had nice little streaks lately to get back to .500.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

It was tough last night watching the Knicks-Sixers game and actually rooting for the Knicks. Of course the Knicks let us down and lost. 

a team that worries me a lot are the Nets. Let's hope that Philly, NJ, Boston beats up on each other thus making the path to the playoffs easier.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> It was tough last night watching the Knicks-Sixers game and actually rooting for the Knicks. Of course the Knicks let us down and lost.
> 
> a team that worries me a lot are the Nets. Let's hope that Philly, NJ, Boston beats up on each other thus making the path to the playoffs easier.


the nets have our number! That is for sure. Can't figure out why that is so! 

Getting back to the playoff race, we could very well lose the next 4 in a row. Toronto is 17-10 @ home.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I think a jinx is what Bernie Mac did to the Cubs in Game 6 of the NLCS singing "Take me out to the ballgame"


No, no, no, my dad would quickly tell you that I am the one who jinxed the Cubs by going to Game 5 in Miami.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Slightly OT, but if we make the playoffs- even if we have the worst record of the 16 playoff teams- it will mean that Paxson flat-out stole Deng for the 15th pick this summer.

Fire Paxson!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What, exactly, is a playoff?


----------



## Silverdale (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Might as well do it. Wins against Minny and SacrementoLets talk


Dont forget the win against Dallas!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wouldn't it be something if the Bulls came out of the east and won the whole damn shooting match somehow?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official playoff watch thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Silverdale</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont forget the win against Dallas!!


:yes: :greatjob:


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

I would worry about Jersey, except they have 30 losses already. They would really have to play amazing basketball down the stretch to get in.

So if you assme (and that's a BIG assumption) that the nets have too many losses, it means the bulls only need to finish ahead of one of the following teams.

Orlando
Indiana
Philly
Boston
Washington

Orlando and Washington seem like pretty good bets. That leaves Indiana, Boston, and Philly. Indiana definitely has the hardest schedule left of any of the teams- and they have the worst record. But they also have the best team, so I guess we'll see if they can finally put it together.

Philly and Boston are both playing great- and the C's seem to have our number, just like he nets.

So there's definitely a good chance, but it's not a given.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I think it has to be mentioned in this thread...

"With the 14th (through 20th pick), the Chicago Bulls select Vladimir Veremeenko" (or some other big)

"Here you go, Bryan Colangelo," John Paxson says with a smile wearing a Bulls Jersey with #9 on the front.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win again. 

26-23 #7. 
Sixers lose. Fall from 3 to #8. 26-27
Boston wins #3. 27-26
Nets win 23-30
Pacers win 25-26
Magic DNP 28-24 #6
Wizards DNP 30-22 #5


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Interesting is how the record doesn't correspond with the seeding.

This six-divisional thing isn't really good, because of the potential doomsday scenarios that can arise.

But anyway. 

*Why we will not only make the playoffs, but be a FACTOR when we're there*

1. Defense, not offense. While we've recently encountered a streak of scoring, the overall trend of the year is that we don't really outgun teams; we shut them down. At 93.5 ppg, we are the 8th-worst scoring team in the NBA. Those teams below us mostly either completely stink (Atlanta, New Orleans, Charlotte) or have a certain winning style of defense that has given them past success (Detroit, Indiana). Then there's New Jersey, who has played good defense and bad scoring to come out to a nasty record.

2. Young players acting like vets. Well, Chandler and Curry actually ARE vets. But Hinrich is playing way beyond his years, and Deng is playing more like a 2nd or 3rd year player. He had 20 points last night on only 5-9 shooting... that means he got his points at the line, like a true pro. 10-11 from the stripe. I mean, as a team we aren't shooting terrific from the line but that has more to do with the guys that get fouled a lot not being good shooters (Chandler has the 2nd most attempts on the team but of the regulars he has the worst FT%).

3. Smart team play that offsets our weaknesses. That seems to be the general trend this season, with small ball teams like Seattle and Phoenix compensating for size with athleticism or athleticism with shooting. For us, it's rebounding and defense that makes up for a lackluster offense. We still have the league's best opposing FG%, holding our opponents to less than 42%. In addition, when those shots are missed, we rebound them heavily; the Bulls are #5 in the NBA in defensive rebounding. 

If we do this, it doesn't matter if we're an average shooting team, an average steals/blocks team, etc. We are forcing teams into almost 15 TO's a game, but besides that, we're just making opponents take bad shots and then corralling the boards.

*What will beat us in the playoffs:*

1. TO's. We lead the league with 16 a game. We're grabbing every possession we can get; it doesn't help our cause if we're throwing them away.

2. Foul trouble. In addition to taking our guys out of the game, it puts the other team at the stripe. The Bulls are tied for 2nd in the league in personal fouls, almost 25 a game, resulting in about 28 FTA's per game for our opponents. That's how good teams win: at the line. Because of this quality, Chicago could lose to a team like Boston in the playoffs. I think we're more talented and have better team strategy than the Celtics, but Boston has several players that know how to get to the line (GP, Pierce) and as a team, they get to the line about 29 times a game. God bless Ben Gordon, but close games are closed out at the charity stripe.

3. Consistency. When Gordon and Curry both contribute big, we generally win. When they don't, our chances grow slim. The team has the mentality that on any given night, someone might step up. But while that kind of mentality might win games, it won't win a series. We need to know that we can count on certain things from certain guys, every night.



It should be interesting to see our young Bulls endure a testing ground there. Of course, it's not a guarantee that we'll even be there, but I have a strong feeling that we will.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 2. Young players acting like vets. Well, Chandler and Curry actually ARE vets. But Hinrich is playing way beyond his years, and Deng is playing more like a 2nd or 3rd year player. He had 20 points last night on only 5-9 shooting... that means he got his points at the line, like a true pro. 10-11 from the stripe. I mean, as a team we aren't shooting terrific from the line but that has more to do with the guys that get fouled a lot not being good shooters (Chandler has the 2nd most attempts on the team but of the regulars he has the worst FT%).


You forgot Mr. 4th Quarter Ben Gordon!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> You forgot Mr. 4th Quarter Ben Gordon!


Good point.

In the 4th quarter- when most games are won or lost- Gordon has outplayed the other rookies, the young vets, the old vets, and most of the league. Only a few players in the NBA have had more 10+point 4th quarters than Commissioner Gordon.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I read in sports illustrated that he has like 20+ double digit 4th quarters. That's very impressive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Nets and Magic lose. 

Pacers win. Pistons win Celtics play later on.

Knicks lose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Pacers win 28-26 #8
Nets won. 25-31
Celtics down by 4 in the 3rd quarter. 
Philly DNP 26-28
Toronto won 23-32
Bulls win 28-24 #6 3 games behind Cleveland. 
Washington lost. 31-23. #4


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



truebluefan said:


> Pacers win 28-26 #8
> Nets won. 25-31
> Celtics down by 4 in the 3rd quarter.
> Philly DNP 26-28
> ...


I'm beginning to think that we will be the five seed. I guess that's easy to start thinking after beating Washington and losing co convincingly to Cleveland. This could be a very bad place to be. As the five seed that would mean we play the four seed (I'm betting Cleveland) without home-court advantage. I think having the home floor will be huge for this young team. Since the four seed doesn't look likely, it almost looks like we don't WANT to catch the Wizard or the Cav. At least being the six seed gives us home court for the first round.

*
1 Miami
2 Detroit
3 Atlantic Winner
4 Cleveland
5 Washington
6 Chicago
7 Indiana
8 Orlando
*


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



Wynn said:


> I'm beginning to think that we will be the five seed. I guess that's easy to start thinking after beating Washington and losing co convincingly to Cleveland. This could be a very bad place to be. As the five seed that would mean we play the four seed (I'm betting Cleveland) without home-court advantage. I think having the home floor will be huge for this young team. Since the four seed doesn't look likely, it almost looks like we don't WANT to catch the Wizard or the Cav. At least being the six seed gives us home court for the first round.
> 
> *
> 1 Miami
> ...


Home court is a huge advantage if you're going to get really far. I feel like we'd lose to the Heat eventually anyway. 

We are not likely to catch up to Cleveland. I see them having at least as strong a second half as their first. A great scenario is if they were to overtake Detroit; that's a team that I think we could handle, strangely, because we could lock them up on defense better with our matchups.

I'd much rather be a 6th seed, and have to play the Atlantic Winner (Boston? We can handle em. Philly? Even with Webber, we have a shot at using our depth and our youthful energy against them.) We'd be much more likely at winning one on the road against Philly or Boston than against Cleveland. Boston and Philly aren't going to have the chemistry, even if they have the difference makers. Pierce and Walker? AI and Webber? I have much more fear of Lebron and Ilgauskas, and that's pretty interesting considering that between the two of them, Ilgauskas has the playoff experience with four playoff games ever played in his career. AI and Webber and Pierce and Walker all have lots more than that. But I'd still take my chances against those guys than against Cleveland.

Lebron James, all the hype, in the playoffs? I can't think of more pressure for our young Bulls. Most of the nation would be rooting against them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Raptors win

Nets defeat Cleveland. 

Cavs are 31-23. Bulls just 1.5 games behind them for the #5 spot. 

Cavs are 5-5 last ten games. Bulls are 7-3. 

Upcoming games:

Bulls play Houston(home), San Antonio, Bucks home and way the next four games. Then go on a mini west coast trip @ Portland, Seattle and LAC. 

Cleveland play Seattle, Philly(@Philly) Miami, Orlando and Indiana. Four of the five games are at home.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Bucks beat the Sonics by 26 pts!! 

Bucks are 16-11 at home
LAC 18-10
Blazers 14-11
Seattle 20-8
San Antonio 24-2

The next 7 games will be interesting. Do we go on a losing streak?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Wizards lost. 31-24. 

They have played two more games than we have and both are wins. Both the Bulls and Wizards have 24 losses each. 

Right now, Boston is getting beat.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

*Sunday, February 27, 2005*

1 Mia...42-16 .724 --- 
2 Det...35-19 .648 5 
3 Bos...29-28 .509 12 ½ 
4 Cle...31-23 .574 9 
5 Was...31-24 .564 9 ½ 
6 Chi...29-24 .547 10 ½ 
7 Orl...28-27 .509 12 ½ 
8 Ind...28-27 .509 12 ½


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



Kismet said:


> *Sunday, February 27, 2005*
> 
> 1 Mia...42-16 .724 ---
> 2 Det...35-19 .648 5
> ...


Boston wins a thriller in Phoenix. Nash was out. Boston wouldn't have won without Walker's fine play. Who would have thunk it?

As for the Bulls playoff chances, I think it's good news that Orlando appears to be heading south fast. Philly may take their spot and round off the top eight teams. 

Jersey has found a groove, and they may make a push for the eighth spot. Meanwhile the Raps continue to play pretty well, surprisingly. Both those teams would have to have stellar records to catch the Bulls though.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

There was a time when I was worried about the Nets and Knicks (and even Raptors and Bucks). But until any of them get to .500, I follow them with less then passing interest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Cavs lose a heart breaker to SA. Duncan hits a shot with no time left to win by two. 

Bulls are right behind them.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



truebluefan said:


> Cavs lose a heart breaker to SA. Duncan hits a shot with no time left to win by two.
> 
> Bulls are right behind them.


2/28/05
*Within Striking Distance*

1 Mia...42-16 .724 -- 
2 Det...35-19 .648 5 
3 Bos...29-28 .509 12 ½ 
4 Was...31-24 .564 9 ½ 
5 Cle...31-24 .564 9 ½ 
6 Chi...29-24 .547 10 ½ 
7 Orl...28-27 .509 12 ½ 
8 Ind...28-27 .509 12 ½

We play Cleveland and Washington one more time each...Indiana and Orlando twice each. 29 games to go...can they keep winning???


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

"We do have as difficult a month as I've ever seen staring us right in the face," coach Scott Skiles said after Monday's practice.

Beginning with Houston on Tuesday, *the Bulls have 18 games in 31 days, including a season-high five sets of back-to-back games.* Wednesday and Thursday mark the only opportunities for successive practice days all month.

"We have to manage our guys now," Skiles said. "We have a lot of young guys who have played hard. We have to make sure we're sharp and rested for the games. We have to practice shorter. When we go hard, we have to go hard and brief. We can't leave our game [on the practice court]. Obviously, another winning month puts us in great position."

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,4745350.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Looking at March's schedule, especially with those 5 back-to-back series, you begin to understand why Skiles has managed his rookies' minutes the way he has so far this season. Its not so much _who_ they play this month as it is _when_ they play 'em.

The kids have done so well this season...lets hope they don't burn out in March.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Is that absolutely rediculous that we are only 1 game out of the 4th spot potentially. Are we this years Heat or what??


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Thanx Tim D. Now we all have the same amount of Loses at 24.

Cavs upcoming games: Sonics (wed) ; @Phily (fri) ; Heat (sun)

Wizs upcoming games: Rockets(wed) ; GS (fri) ; @ Charlotte

Wizzards play Houston a day after us , so we better keep Houston Hungry for a win.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I gotta tell ya - 6th seed don't look so sexy anymore.
Boston looks damm strong now with Toine and PP back together , and a much better supporting cast than 3 years ago.won 3 in a row. Not to mention GP might come back , so they might have gotten Toine for free (I know Dan wouldn't take him for free , but still Celts r looking good).
Also Phily might get it together and fight for 3rd seed as head of atlantic.

Boston is a team that concerns me now in turms of playoffs , and although I said before I prefer playing the head of atlantic in the 1st round over the Pistons I ain't so sure no more. Boston has strong offensive tools now , including Wing , and we've had problems with that the whole season.

Now that Deng is out for some time , I believe our ranking will be down.7th seed Magic 29-27 and 8th Indy (lost last night) at 28-29 .

Next game @SA , and it don't stand much chance there.

Very important games follow - can we beat Bucks at Milwukee with no deng??
and then at home - we *must* beat them...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



bullet said:


> I gotta tell ya - 6th seed don't look so sexy anymore.
> Boston looks damm strong now with Toine and PP back together , and a much better supporting cast than 3 years ago.won 3 in a row. Not to mention GP might come back , so they might have gotten Toine for free (I know Dan wouldn't take him for free , but still Celts r looking good).
> Also Phily might get it together and fight for 3rd seed as head of atlantic.
> 
> ...



At this point, the bulls better just get back to winning, and forget about the playoffs. Right now, they are on the verge of being the 9th team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Skiles really needs to get his act together coaching. His coaching is identical to the losing parts at the beginning, and the results are the same.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Good news so far tonight in the East. First, Wally and KG help stage a hell of a comeback, and the Wolves win at Boston tonight by 2. Then Miami takes care of Cleveland. Now all we is the Lakers to take out the the Pacers.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Good news for us. Philly loses to Miami. That puts us 2 1/2 games in front of them.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Orlando lost again tonight, we are back in the #6 spot, right where we want to be.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



bullsville said:


> Orlando lost again tonight, we are back in the #6 spot, right where we want to be.


We were going to be in the #6 spot whichever team lost that game.

More importantly, Philly lost, putting us 5 games ahead in the loss column.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Chicago Bulls this year are the Miami Heat last year. The Bulls were 0-9 to start the season and the Heat were same thing to start last year. Both teams could get #4 seed. Gordon is about the same size as Wade but can hit 3s. A lot of similarities but this team has more potential. 

BTW, Welcome to the boards Jonathan.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



 Jonathan said:


> We were going to be in the #6 spot whichever team lost that game.
> 
> More importantly, Philly lost, putting us 5 games ahead in the loss column.


LOL, yeah you're right, it was a no-lose situation for us.

And Orlando already lost again tonight, 31-29 now so we stay in the 6 seed even with a loss tonight. But a win moves us 1/2 game behind Cleveland for the 5 spot, and we are even in the loss column.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I almost don't even wnat the 4 or 5 spot, but it's not like this team can afford not to win as many games as possible.

For some reason Washington scares me.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I agree that the 6 spot is ideal, simply because it'll probably go to the Atlantic div. champ and that team is not going to be very intimidating. 

http://www.nba.com/blog/blog30.html

See Scottie Pippen's very average recap of the Atlantic situation, basically regurgitating what ESPN guys have been saying.

The 4 vs. 5 matchup will have better quality teams than the 3 vs. 6. Washington and Cleveland both look to stay in those spots. 

We match up well against Cleveland. Z vs. Curry is great because neither will guard each other. While no one can really contain LeBron, we have the type of guys that can lock down the rest of the team (McInnis vs. Hinrich, Chandler vs. Gooden, etc.). Those are players that take a lot of jumpers and their off-the-ball movement isn't great. When I watch Cleveland, a lot of LeBron's assists come from kicking it out to an open man for a J.

We match up worse against Washington. Haywood is a legit inside defender and has been more productive offensively lately than Curry. Antawn, Hughes, and Arenas are three terrific players that can all get it done individually but have somehow learned to play with each other. That's scary.

Keep us at 6 and I think we have a shot against Boston.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Late last night (really early this morning) on TNT the studio crew was discussing the EC playoff situation. Charles said that whoever wins the Atlantic plays the 6 seed, and if it's the Bulls there would be an upset. But I think he was trying to say that the Bulls are new to the playoffs and would be easier to beat than a playoff-tested team.

He may have a point, which would make moving up to the 5th spot to face the playoff-untested Wiz our priority right now.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I would still rather play Boston. I think that the Wiz are a better team than Boston, period, and to me that is more scary than the Celtics playoff experience.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I don't know, the Wiz certainly have more offensive firepower, and Doc was never a defensive coach in Orlando, but the Wiz don't play a lot of defense at all. They have made their living this season outscoring the "bad" teams in the league, but that isn't going to work in the postseason, where if you don't defend, you don't win.

I have a feeling that the Wiz are going to fall apart in the playoffs, they allow the 2nd-most points in the league, and they are 6th worse at FG% defense. They actually average scoring less points than they allow, which you wouldn't expect from a team that is 7 games over .500 at this time.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

*As of 3/12/05:*

1 Mia...47-16 .746 -- 
2 Det...37-23 .617 8 ½ 
3 Bos...33-29 .532 13 ½ 
4 Was...33-26 .559 12 
5 Cle...32-27 .542 13 
6 Chi...32-27 .542 13 
7 Orl...31-30 .508 15 
8 Ind...31-30 .508 15

...caught Cleveland...one game out of the 4th slot...and don't hold your breath _yet_, but we're only 4 1/2 games behind Detroit for 1st place in the division. If Detroit falters...the Chicago Bulls as a *2nd seed???*


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Right now, Cleveland holds the tie-breaker vs the Bulls, leading the season series 2-1. The final game is March 31 at the UC, if we wind up splitting Cleveland has the better conference record which would be the tie-breaker I believe.

We are only 4 behind Detriot in the loss column, we lead the season series 2-1 with the final game at the UC, and we currently have the better division record, which would be the tie-breaker for the division race I believe.

I don't know if we can catch Detroit, but we are only a game behind the Wiz who have 11 of their next 16 games on the road. I could certainly live with the #4 seed (like I wouldn't have been happy as hell with a #8 seed before the season started).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



bullsville said:


> Right now, Cleveland holds the tie-breaker vs the Bulls, leading the season series 2-1. The final game is March 31 at the UC, if we wind up splitting Cleveland has the better conference record which would be the tie-breaker I believe.
> 
> We are only 4 behind Detriot in the loss column, we lead the season series 2-1 with the final game at the UC, and we currently have the better division record, which would be the tie-breaker for the division race I believe.
> 
> I don't know if we can catch Detroit, but we are only a game behind the Wiz who have 11 of their next 16 games on the road. I could certainly live with the #4 seed (like I wouldn't have been happy as hell with a #8 seed before the season started).


I agree.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I dunno.....

Boston seems like a hoodoo team for us 

They really seem to have ignited with Antoine Walker back 

Too many guns 

I really don't like how we match up with them

I would rather we face off against the Wizards of Cavs


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I tend to agree with Mr. Frohman.

Boston seems to have our number this year, and they seem to be playing a lot better with Antoine back. We just don't matchup with their 1-2-3 of Payton, Pierce And Toine. If Boston keeps up their level of play, I don't think the #6 is nearly as enticing as it has been for the entire season, and the top 4 in the East doesn't seem nearly as easy. I like our chances against Washington better. I haven't really watched them play a whole lot this season, but we match up pretty well with them, and they seem to get their wins by outscoring their opponents, so if you can be physical and D 'em up, it seems like you have pretty good chances. 

I think a #4 or 5 seed is our best bet.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Just thought I'd point it out 

The Wiz and Cavs are both 3 and 7 from their last 10 with a 1 game W streak

We're 5 and 5 .. and yeah we should have taken that one at the Clips... but we just beat Seattle at home


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

I don't think we beat Boston in a playoff series this year, but if we do, which is totally possible, it will be tough. We definitely beat Washington or Cleveland though. Just something about a Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker, and Gary Payton tandem scares me a bit.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Things are looking good for the Bulls right now:

Late in the 4th Quarter, Orlando and Philly are down big.

Indy and Cleve are tied in the 2nd quarter. Looks like the Bulls loss to LAC wont be a costly in maintaining our goal of the playoffs.

I know a lot of people are talking seedings, i for one just want to be one of the 8 teams making the playoffs. So if Philly keeps on losing that'll help the Bullies cause.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

It's weird that Boston has clinched already with only one more win than the Bulls, I guess thats just how pathetic the Atlantic division is this year. I would much prefer that the Bulls match up against Cleveland or even the Wizards over Boston. They seem to have our number and the recent deal they made just made them a lot better and a lot more experienced. We honestly probably have the best shot against Cleveland, especially if we could somehow manage to get homecourt advantage.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> I would rather we face off against the *Wizards of Cavs*


I don't know where 'Cavs' is, but are their wizards related to the Werewolves of London?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

We are now three games away from being OUT of the playoffs.

This is a tight race. Any team that falters will get eaten alive. At the very least, we have to maintain where we're at.

6. Chicago: 32-30
7. Indiana: 32-31
8. Philadelphia: 31-33
9. Orlando: 31-33
10. New Jersey: 29-36

It looks like the playoff line is right around 500. If we're going to finish 500, we're going to finish 8-10. That means winning all the games we're undoubtedly supposed to win:

1 game against New Orleans
2 games vs. Atlanta
2 vs. Charlotte
2 vs. New York

Also, not losing against teams whose record doesn't reflect their strength. 

2 games against Toronto (we have their number but they've kept it close against very good teams)
1 game against Philly (inconsistent, but never put it past them to win)
2 games against Orlando (too much talent, regardless of how they've been skidding)
2 games against Indiana (no Jermaine, so these should be winnable)

Finally, teams that we can match up against but no one expects that we'll win:

1 game against Memphis (they always pull together somehow)
1 game against Miami
1 game against Detroit
1 game against Washington
1 game against Boston (they are so freakin hot right now, they seem unbeatable)



If anything doesn't go as it should, we may fall out of the playoffs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Well we are 32-31. Way I look at it is, that we have 4 games left against the Hawks and Bobcats. Lets just add those into the pot, and make ourselves 36-31. We probaly just need 41 wins to make the playoffs, so outside of the gimmes we need 5 wins out of 15 games. So we should make the playoffs once we get healthy. But don't put too much stock into the gimme games, as an example the Hornets game we let get away.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Also the Pacers passed us up today, but today jermaine o'neal called it quits for the year. So hopefully the little spark the Pacers have been having wears off.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

We are now in the seventh spot

Ind 33-31
Chi 32-31
Phi 32-33
Orl 31-34

One game ahead of the 8th spot and 2 ahead of Orlando and no playoff spot.

Huge game tonight against Phili!

- 2 of Orlando's next 3 against Charlotte


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Do we have Curry ready to go tonight, because Bulls are winless without him, so it would really help our odds to have him ready to go.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Magic take a hit - Francis suspended indefinitely.

Pacers - if the make the playoffs - JO might be ready , does not need surgery.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

NJ and indy play each other twice now . one in each town. NJ with 3 in a row , so it will be interesting.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Alright, back on track now. Curry and Deng back on monday, our team is back together starting then to make our playoff push.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

With tonight's win, we are now up to 4 games ahead of #8 Philly and #9 Orlando in the loss column. We have 31 losses to their 34 apiece, but we own the tie-breaker in each case. The Pacers have the same record as us and we have split our two games and we have identical conference records, but we own the tie-breaker in division games (6-6 to 5-6). We play them next Saturday and then again the final game of the season.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



> *MARCH*
> Wed 23 @ Toronto (1-0)
> Fri 25 @ Boston (1-2)
> Sat 26 Indiana (1-1)
> ...


These 10 of our last 18 games are against teams we may face in the play-offs, or against teams we are fighting against to get into the play-offs. While the other 8 games will be part of our record to get in, these 10 games will tell us a lot about how we will fare once we make it. I listed Toronto because I feel like they're playing their best ball of the season right now, and with Jalen wanting to stick it to us, I think these will have a play-off type atmosphere.

Good news is that we've beaten every one of these teams at least once this year. The games against Miami, Cleveland, Boston, and Washington are particularly important, though, as they are all potential first round opponents and we don't want to go in the play-offs haven't lost the season series to them.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Jalens 30 and Yells 24 beat Brons 56 to beat Cavs and give them 30th loss and 3rd straight.

Now wer'e only one game behind them and their next 3 games are:

Pistons
@Houston
@Dallas

We still have to aim at their 5th spot , cause the way Celts have been playing , I'd take my chances with Wizards...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Vince for once helping us - His 39 pts 11 brds for a win against 7th seed Indy (were with the same w/l ratio as us , now half a game behind)

NJ making a run - 4th in a row (31-36)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

We can go 10-8 rest of the way. We will be 4 games over .500. That should get us in the playoffs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Well guys, since i live here in chicago and my lakers are out of the playoffs..im going to be rooting for the bulls in the playoffs...i think they have a great shot in going far in the playoffs and i think they could take down the teams like the heat and pistons....because they have in the regular season...theyve got the height to take down shaq and big ben...so..

LETS GO BULLS!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

The Wizards lost in Denver tonight *127-98* to open their 5-game west coast trip. They are now only 2 games ahead of us.

The Cavs got a big win vs Detriot, they are one game ahead of us. March 31st, TNT, Cleveland at Chicago, looking like a big one.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

35-31 now. .5 behind Cavs, and 1.5 behind Wizards.

We have 6 easy games in a row now, Boston, Indiana, Memphis, Charlotte, Cleveland, Charlotte. 

Boston and Memphis are the two hard games.

No excused for not beating the other 4.

We will probaly go 4-2 or 5-1 during that stretch, but there still is the possibility of rolling 6 off there and getting our 41st win.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Washington 36-29
Cleveland 35-30
BULLS 35-31

Schedules for the rest of March:

BULLS:
at Boston
Indiana
Memphis
at Charlotte
Cleveland

Cleveland:
at Houston
at Dallas
at NO
LAC
at Chicago

Washington:
at Utah
at LAC
at Seattle
at Portland
Atlanta

We have got an outstanding chance to be sitting in the #4 spot when the month ends.

In April, out of 11 games we get Charlotte and Toronto at home, 2 with the Knicks, 2 with Orlando, at Atlanta and at Indiana. Detroit at home and at Miami will mean nothing to their teams' playoff seeding and probably nothing to home court. The game at Washington may well be for the #4 seed, unless we have it locked up by then.

Things are looking outstanding for this team... :worship:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Next 2 games:

@Boston - hope they stay in their NY slump. Very tough game , but winnable.

Indiana - at the 7th spot . 1.5 games behind us , we don't want to let them close the gap. It's at home , and Indy is injured (and playing well) - this one is a *Must win!*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

comprehensive playoff picture at a glance as of today:



http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Well guys, since i live here in chicago and my lakers are out of the playoffs..im going to be rooting for the bulls in the playoffs...i think they have a great shot in going far in the playoffs and i think they could take down the teams like the heat and pistons....because they have in the regular season...theyve got the height to take down shaq and big ben...so..
> 
> LETS GO BULLS!


To be fair, Shaq got injured in the first minute of that win over the Heat.

But we totally own the Pistons.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Good chance after tonight games we'd be tied at 5th with Cavs.

[email protected] , and the Rockets are hot!

Also - [email protected] , Utah not playing well , but Wizs don't have Jamison , and are on the road. If they lose we're 1 behind them.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Magic lose at home to Bobcats.

Jameer 18p 13a 7r


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Cavs are going down to the Rox

We beat Boston tomorrow and if the Wiz go down to the Jizz and then tomorrow against the the Clips - we're tied at 4th seed with the Cavs ... they're sliding and we're getting our groove back with Curry coming back into some form and with Deng back in the fold 

Hope that game off was good for Kirk's hammy

I think we can take Boston and Memphis to have 4th seed outright within the next few days


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Cavs lost, we now are the 5th-seeded team in the East.

Utah down 5 with 8 to play in the 4th... as I look down I am wearing a '97 championship T-shirt, time to go turn on League Pass and show the Jazz some love and bring them some luck.

EDIT: Jazz now up 2 and the ball, 5:55 left to play. Jazz are +5 since I turned the game on, the shirt must be bringing the good karma.

Not as good as the new Chandler jersey, though- we were on a 4-game losing streak coming off a home loss to the lowly Hornets the morning it arrived in the mail... we are 3-0 with 2 road wins since, with me wearing the jersey for every game. Not washing it until we lose again.

EDIT 2: Jeez, McLeod steals the ball from Hughes with 7 seconds to play, goes down and misses the lay-up, Wiz win by 1. Oh well, as long as we can get to within 1 game of them by April 13th we can go into DC that night and win the season series and probably clinch a higher seed. After that game, we finish

Orlando
at Atlanta
New York
at Indiana


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Wizards Lucky - 2nd close game , and this one only cause AK was out after 3 minutes with a season ending injury...

But wer'e tied with Cavs now.

Cavs seem to have problems with their supporting cast. Bron,Gooden and Z bring their stuff , and surprisingly none of the others can score.
Snow is having his worst offensive year in some Time , Tractor ain't giving them the same spark of Bench since he returned from Injury , Newble is one of the only starters in the league worse than du on offense , Jiri , Harris and Pavlo don't produce , Luke Jackson hardly played even prior to injury , McGinis ain't bringing it especially since he understood he's not a longturm plan for Cavs , and Varejao is too young to be consistent (though I think he'll turn out being an impact player in 2-3 years).

All those Wing players (Jiri , Pavlo , Harris , Newble , LukeJax), and no production next to Bron. Cavs Took Jackson with the 10th pick , and I feel lucky they did not pick JR Smith or Tony Allen to play next to the wonder boy , those 2 would give them a killer athletic wing , almost unmatched.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

[email protected] tonight.

Clips playing well lately , Won 2 straight and are on their way to a 7 game road trip after this one , plus they Got Livingston back who had 11 asts last game. Hope they r extra motivated for this one , to put us only half game behind Wizards , thats if we win in Boston (I don't think we will)

Win in Boston will also get us closer to Boston , not that it would change Bostons 3rd place standing , but I just hope the Suns get the lowest pick possible from us , then we could say genious deal by Pax :biggrin: (although some of us will not like saying good stuff about our GM , still in denial)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Indy by 16 in the mid 4th

Clips by 13 at the half over 4th Seed Wizards. Go Clips!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Next game very important - Indiana at the UC.

Can win , should win.


----------



## Zim (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

There's probably a thread on this question, but I couln't find it.

Q: How exactly does the Div. auto-3rd seed work in the playoff matchups? If the Bulls finish with the 3rd best record in the conference, I know they'd get home court advantage in any Atlantic Div. champ matchup. However, If the seeds finish 

1. Miami
2. Detroit
3. Boston
4. Chicago

and these four all win their first playoff matchups..........and Chicago has a better record than Boston............for the 2nd round matchups would Chicago still have to play #1 Miami?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



Zim said:


> There's probably a thread on this question, but I couln't find it.
> 
> Q: How exactly does the Div. auto-3rd seed work in the playoff matchups? If the Bulls finish with the 3rd best record in the conference, I know they'd get home court advantage in any Atlantic Div. champ matchup. However, If the seeds finish
> 
> ...


Thats a good question. I would love to play Detroit in the 2nd round. But I don' think they do that because like when a 6 seed upsets the #3 seed, the #1 doesn't take the #6 while the #2 takes the #4/5. So I doubt it works that way.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



Zim said:


> There's probably a thread on this question, but I couln't find it.
> 
> Q: How exactly does the Div. auto-3rd seed work in the playoff matchups? If the Bulls finish with the 3rd best record in the conference, I know they'd get home court advantage in any Atlantic Div. champ matchup. However, If the seeds finish
> 
> ...


You're right, I posted a link somewhere else that said...

Home-court advantage throughout the NBA playoffs will be based solely on regular season record, not playoff seeding, thus a divisional winner that has a higher playoff seed than an opponent will not necessarily have home-court advantage in the playoff series.  

...while it doesn't clearly address the issue of seeding, I think it addresses it indirectly by talking about home-court advantage. I assume from reading this that there will still be brackets (no re-seeding), but that the team with the higher record would receive home court advantage.

Taking your example:

1. Miami
2. Detroit
3. Boston (but worse record than Chicago)
4. Chicago

I think if Chicago & Boston win, they go on to play Miami & Detroit respectively. If somehow both Chicago & Boston win in the second round, Chicago would get homecourt advantage in the conference finals against Boston.


----------



## Zim (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

With these Bulls, I don't think home court means much. What I was hoping was for some scenario that would have them avoid Miami until the conference final. Not much chance as I don't see one of these lower teams topping any of the division champs in the first round. I think it's a rippoff if the 4th seed has to play Miami in the 2nd round even if they may finish 5 games ahead of the Atlantic champ.

Anyway, if they are healthy I think the Bulls will seriously take any of the eastern teams outside of Miami. Hard to say about Detroit because I expect them to wake up when it's playoff time, but they might have a chance. I'm afraid the Bulls would have no chance against Miami barring a major injury or two.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Welcome to the site, Zim!


----------



## Zim (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Thanks, but Fire Paxson........or Skiles??? You gotta be crappin! Paxson pulled off the best draft of any team in the entire NBA last year! Gordon, Duhon & Deng! All in one draft! Yikes! And he lost his 1st round draft guard 2 years prior due to that motorcycle BS! What exactly are you thinking?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



Zim said:


> Thanks, but Fire Paxson........or Skiles??? You gotta be crappin! Paxson pulled off the best draft of any team in the entire NBA last year! Gordon, Duhon & Deng! All in one draft! Yikes! And he lost his 1st round draft guard 2 years prior due to that motorcycle BS! What exactly are you thinking?


It's a long story, and a lot of members of the club ;-)


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



DaBullz said:


> It's a long story, and a lot of members of the club ;-)


When you get the chance, DaBullz, take me off the Skiles list as well. 

Winning three without Kirk proves just how good a coach Skiles really is. Is he great? Not at all. Does he get the job done? How can I say no? 

Skiles reminds me of my boss at work...brash, really forward, rubs me the wrong way and totally, totally good at what he does. However mad that makes me.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Skiles reminds me of a Drill Instructor.








"Because I am hard you will not like me. But the more you hate me the more you will learn. I am hard but I am fair."

The job Skiles has done is unbelievable. In my wildest imagination i couldnt predict hte success the Bulls are having. No doubt in my mind he is Coach of the Year.

We are 1 game behind Washington for 3rd best record in the Conf!!!! Feels like a dream. 

Skiles might rule w/ an iron fist, but it sure looks like his players like him and he likes his players w/ all the hugs they give each other after wins.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

1/2 game to 4th seed!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Pistons lose at home to Dallas tonight. 

We are now 4 games back in the loss column.

But Washington is playing in Portland, so I expect to stay a game behind them.

We have 13 games left, only 5 against .500 teams.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Playoffs watch March 28 

We have 5 games against +0.500 teams (3 away) and 8 agaist -0.500(4/4)

Wizards 7 games against +0.500 (2 away) and 6 -0.500(3/3)

Cavs 8 +0.500 (5 away!) and 6 against -0.500 (4/2) 

Indy has 7 against +0.500 (2 away)

So we're in a prety good spot with the schadule.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Celts lost 4th straight.

Cavs Now 1.5 game behind us before the game tomorrow. At the moment - no plain , and with all injuries hardly any fresh legs.Hope the guys get enough rest , cause the way Cavs been playing lately , we should win this one at home. Hope also Eddy or Kirk become available.

Pistons won at home against Sac. It's funny to even imagine I'm concerned about if the Champs win or lose. Anyway - they Kept us 4.5 behind them.

Wizards hardly beat Hawks at home , and we r half a game behind them.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



bullet said:


> Celts lost 4th straight.
> 
> Cavs Now 1.5 game behind us before the game tomorrow. At the moment - no plain , and with all injuries hardly any fresh legs.Hope the guys get enough rest , cause the way Cavs been playing lately , we should win this one at home. Hope also Eddy or Kirk become available.
> 
> ...


The good news is that only Othella played more than 30 minutes tonight (32). The Cleveland game needs to be a statement. We NEED to beat other play-off teams, whether we plan to see them or not. Let's hope either The Captain or Mr. Ed are available for tomorrow's game.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Unfortunately there are several bad things hampering the Bulls that will make a win tough for our beloved Bulls. Currys irregular heartbeat, Hinrichs hammy, Deng still being dinged and rusty, the charter plane breaking down and keeping the Bulls in Charlotte overnight (they really need to buy their OWN team plane). Anyway, I hope the Bulls can get the win, this will definitley be a tough game.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



BealeFarange said:


> When you get the chance, DaBullz, take me off the Skiles list as well.


 :jam:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

4 games behind Pistons (1/2 behind Wizards) and we have a game against them at home.

If we have the same W/L rate we'd take Central...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

April 1st playoffs picture!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Wizards lost to Indy.

Celts lost to Phily.

Bulls 4th seed - home court advantage!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

to be honest with u guys i think that the bulls have a shot to go as far as the finals..i mean come on the bulls have beaten all those teams in the playoffs and taken the season series with some of them as well..and as for washington the bulls should have an easy time spanking them around in the first round....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

NBA Playoff Picture april 4th


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Wizards lost tonight to the Celtics :banana:

So we don't lose the 4th seed after our eventual loss to the Heat in a few minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

*Another Bulls game has been added to the national cable schedule. Next Wednesday's game in Washington, which should have major playoff seeding ramifications, has been picked up by ESPN and will start at 7 p.m. CDT*


this according to the tribune


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



mizenkay said:


> *Another Bulls game has been added to the national cable schedule. Next Wednesday's game in Washington, which should have major playoff seeding ramifications, has been picked up by ESPN and will start at 7 p.m. CDT*
> 
> 
> this according to the tribune


 That is the kind of news I love!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



mizenkay said:


> *Another Bulls game has been added to the national cable schedule. Next Wednesday's game in Washington, which should have major playoff seeding ramifications, has been picked up by ESPN and will start at 7 p.m. CDT*
> 
> 
> this according to the tribune


I have so many Exams this week and next, that I will most likely not be able to watch the game. It annoys me a lot, since the only games I can see are on ESPN/TNT/ABC. 

O'Well, will need to wait till the playoffs. The only thing that Bothers me about the playoffs, is how they might show some games on NBA TV. Especially if we play the Wiz. This is only b/c neither team has a SUPERstar. The Cavs (if they make it), will always be on prime time, the same goes for the Heat, the Pistons (the champs), Boston (Pierce/Walker), Sixers, Nets, etc.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

playoff picture 4/7/05 


no significant changes for the bulls. but the cavs are "dropping like a stone" and philly hanging in there with the nets making a serious push. 

as much as i loathe the nets and the knicks i am hoping the knicks can pull out a victory tonight at the meadowlands cause going into MSG friday facing the knicks on a major losing streak isn't ideal. law of averages and all that. 

when are the knicks mathmatically eliminated from the playoffs? will the bulls be the ones to do it? oh the irony if that is in fact the case. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

Is it time to change this over to the "Official Playoff Prep" thread?

The Bulls have clinched a playoff berth. Unfreakingbelievable. 

I am more and more bummed that the Bulls won't have Deng for the playoffs. It'll be interesting and competitive without him, but I think with him this team could make an earnest run at the Eastern Finals. I'm not kidding.

Congrats to all of them, and all of us. What a season -- when it's all said and done, this is going to rank right up there with Jordan's rookie season, 1989, 1991, and 1996 as a special Bulls season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*

i  that itty bitty *x*

http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official playoff watch thread*



> LeBron James made sure the only thing that dropped for the Cavaliers were his shots.
> 
> James made a career-high seven 3-pointers, scored 40 points -- 28 in the first half -- and got his first triple-double at home as Cleveland kept its weak grasp on a playoff spot in the Eastern Conference with a 98-81 win over the Milwaukee Bucks on Saturday night.
> 
> By snapping a three-game losing streak and winning for just the fifth time in 15 games, Cleveland (39-37) slowed its freefall through the Central Division standings. With six games left, the Cavaliers are tied with Philadelphia for the No. 7 spot in the East, 1½ games ahead of New Jersey.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250409005


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thread title officially changed!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

NY just beat Indy with a Buzzer beater and great game by Jamal.

Helps us secure 4th seed! Indy now 3 full games behind us Just like Wizards , Indy 5th because of better conf record.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Magic number for clinching the #4 seed is now 4!! If the Bulls go 4-2 the rest of the way, it's a done deal...there's nothing Indy or Washington could do, even if they each went 6-0. The next 2 games (vs. Detroit, @ Washington) are both gonna be tough. I hope the Bulls don't suffer a mental let-down after clinching their playoff berth. They've almost got home court advantage in their grasp for the 1st round.


----------



## jay3625 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know how many of you are hockey fans, but what some teams do is they grow beards till they lose in the playoffs. Well since there is no hockey. I say all the Bulls fans should grow a beard for the playoffs. I thank it would be so cool to see all the fans in the united center with beards. :clap:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls vs Wizards: 6 or 7 game series

Bulls vs Indiana: 5 or 6 game series


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


_The team looks at playing either the Pacers or Wizards in the playoffs (4/11)_

short video with skiles, tyson and duhon.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Guys, I'm still emotionally hurting after that overtime defeat to Detroit.  It was bad enough to blow an 8-point overtime lead in front of the most rowdy bunch of Bulls fans we've seen in 7 years...but it also means we blew a chance to all but clinch the #4 seed. This seed is really still up in the air, but fortunately the Bulls are still in the driver's seat...for now.

The key here is that the Bulls MUST go 3-2 the rest of the way. If they don't, then I think the Pacers or Wiz will overthrow them. The Wizards have by far the easiest schedule; I could see them going at least 4-1, maybe even 5-0. The Pacers have a tougher schedule, and I have a hard time seeing them do better than 3-2 themselves, though they could certainly stay hot and finish 4-1 (no way in hell they 5-0 though). 

What this means is that the Bulls absolutely can not suffer letdowns against their 3 weaker opponents coming up (home vs. NY, home vs. Orlando, @ Atlanta). All 3 of those are must wins, unless we get an unexpected cushion by beating Washington tonight (very doubtful w/ a thin roster on the road). The Bulls need to get this thing clinched ASAP.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Some Important games tonight for seeding:

Cavs , with Z back and at 8th seed at the moment , with NJ breathing (heavily) in their neck , Is playing at Washington(6th seed) . We need to vote for Cavs.

Phily , at the 7th seed with same record as Cavs , also must win to stay away from NJ , and they are playing in Indiana (5th) . 

So it's 6th against 8th and 5th against 7th.

also - for the matter of giving Suns a lower pick (and the Bet with C's board) , Boston is playing Heat , hope they lose and we'd keep the better record.

Oh - and Us - we gotta do our thing against Magic , with No Deng and no Eddy , we must take this game and the next against Hawks.

In west - we got 7th against 8th , as Memphis travel to Denver to play Hot Nugz. If Grizs lose and we win , we have a better record than Grizs and thats another pick down towards Suns :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, the win against Atlanta tonight officially prevented the Pacers from overtaking the #4 seed. Even if the Bulls lost their last 2, and if Indy won their last 3, they would still have tied records, but I think the Bulls would have the tiebreaker. 

Now just to shoo away those pesky Wizards.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

schedule announced for the first round.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/tickets/playoffs_050420.html

One
Sunday 4/24
4:30 p.m. CT
Chicago
TNT, CSN-Chicago

Two
Wednesday 4/27
7:30 p.m. CT
Chicago
NBA-TV, CSN-Chicago

Three
Saturday 4/30
2:00 p.m. CT
Washington
TNT, CSN-Chicago

Four
Monday 5/2
TBD
Washington
TBD

Five *
Wednesday 5/4
TBD
Chicago
TBD

Six *
Friday 5/6
TBD
Washington
TBD

Seven *
Sunday 5/8
TBD
Chicago
TBD


----------

